

Japan to Keep Windows XP on 200,000 Government PCs After Support Ends - invisibleninja
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Japan-to-Keep-Windows-XP-on-200-000-Government-PCs-after-Support-Ends-388862.shtml

======
benologist
Spammy, parasitic website submitted by (another) spammy account.

